# Judo in MMA highlight.



## -steve- (Mar 6, 2009)

Judo in MMA highlight. Complete with awesome background music.


http://video.google.ca/videoplay?do...ei=lTOxSf6mMI2grwKPuozOBA&q=judo+in+mma&hl=en


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice! and the music! Thanks for posting!


----------



## -steve- (Mar 6, 2009)

Glad you liked it, I thought it was pretty damn cool too.


----------



## matt.m (Mar 8, 2009)

really great clips.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tomu (Mar 9, 2009)

Sweet clips! Thanks.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Mar 10, 2009)

That was great. Thanks for sharing. :tu


----------

